# iPhone 4 Fido Warranty, Should i get it?



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

It covers lost stolen and broken iphone's up to 3 replacement. $135.00 i have till October to buy it. But no other fido stores offer this warranty. Do you think there's a catch in here somewhere? I'd hate to buy it and then once my iphone gets damaged they make up an excuse instead of replacing it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Your iPhone already comes with an Apple warranty. Far better service. They'll replace your whole unit if you have a problem. I don't believe any warranty ever covers loss, so I'd say this sounds pretty suspicious. Rogers, Fido, whoever, doesn't make a great profit from selling Apple stuff, so they try to convince you to get the warranty.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

he was trying to scare me that i would lose or drop the iphone he said its a $800 phone, if i would go swimming with it they cover it new iphone shipped next day. I only plan on using my iphone till the update in 2012, but the "if you lose it you get a new one" is making me want to get it.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got told by the head office of fido that this is real, its backed up by an insurance company. Definitely getting this, 3 free iphone 4's in the next 2 years for $135.00!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I would read the fine print. Most store warranties aren't worth the paper they're printed on. BB/FS/etc... all make it sound super-duper-amazing, but when push comes to shove, they screw you over in the end. 

Is this warranty just through a local dealer? What happens if the dealer closes up shop the day after you buy the warranty? Are you screwed?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

they've got 35 stores across the lower mainland, they've been here for over 20 years. They dont have a fine print of anything on paper, they are just telling me about it. I'll ask them about it.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

We got one of those from a local Rogers reseller. I paid 100 bucks that protects against water damage. My wifes 3G went swimming. We went in and found that there was fine print..they only covered to a maximim repair cost... It would cost us an additional 100 dollars to replace the phone but we got a 3GS out of the deal so it wasn't all lost. It was irritating that they didn't mention the "cap" before. This was only water damage not loss though. So yours sounds better. But how do you prove loss?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

he said just call our store and we will have one shipped the next day. I dont know how they make money out of this though. He was saying something about a $120 deductible or something i didn't pay attention then because i was so excited to get the iphone 4.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Heres the catch!! 
This works like insurance, there is no catch but there are a few rules. When you purchase the insurance you cannot file a claim for the first 30 days, after that you're good to go. The 2 year insurance is for $119.99 and any phone that you own within that 2 year period is covered. If you change phones during your 2 year period, all you need to do is update your serial # on the web or visit our location and we can process it for you. If you need to make a claim in the case of loss, theft, or damage then there is a deductible to pay. Any smartphone above $400 in retail price is a $95 deductible, except the iPhone which is a special $160 deductible as it's a special type of phone. Your first claim is $95 ($160 for iPhone only), any additional claims (up to 3 on a 2 year program) adds on another $35 fee. If the phone is lost or stolen, you will need to file a police report with your local detachment - which is very easy to do, but they require this just as any ICBC claim would.

Doing the math, your first iPhone replacement will cost you the initial $120 + $160 which is $280. Second or third claim it will cost you only $195 ($160+$35) since we've already accounted the initial $120 in the first claim.

Now, If you wanted to buy the iPhone for retail price it's $649+taxes for the 16GB or $749+taxes for the 32GB. You'll be saving about $400 for each replacement you get on the iPhone, which is almost as much as the discount that is given by Fido when you signed your 3 year voice and data plan.

That's basically it in a nutshell, but if you would like any further info we can show you everything in store, in writing.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I jumped in a pool with my iPhone in my pocket (ouch!). I called Fido and they wanted me to buy a new phone outright, at a cost of about $700. I went to the Apple store and told them what happened and walked out with a replacement for $225. So, it would appear - on the face of it - that this "insurance" is not worthwhile (or necessary). Of course, Apple doesn't cover loss or theft but I've always found them exceptionally reasonable to deal with in the past.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

loss- i never lose any of my stuff, im not careless especially with something so expensive i own.
stolen- possible, i will have the phone with me every time at school but i won't have it with me at P.E. It will be sitting in my locker so unless someone breaks into to it. I took my mbp almost every day last year and it didn't get stolen out of my locker and my 3G was in there as well. So maybe its safe to leave in there. 
Damage- I will get a case on this, the pixel HD which i heard protects the entire iphone if dropped. 1 year of apple care, if the phone does break i plan on just selling it on ebay and buying a 3GS with that money. Does the $225 replacement work only while the iphone is under apple care?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, the Apple "non-warranty replacement" service is great for broken or water-logged phones. If you haggle with them, you can get the replacement iPhones for even cheaper.

So... if you're worried you're gonna have your phone stolen or lost a lot, the $120 warranty might be worth it, but it's still gonna be almost $300 (total with initial warranty cost) to replace your phone the first time you lose it. 

Otherwise, get Applecare and Apple will fix it in the first 2 years and give you a new one for ~$200 if you break or drown it. And then after 2 years, Fido/Rogers will let you upgrade to the latest and greatest for market cost. ($159/$269)


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Personally I would not get something like this. It's a waste of your money. The operative word in all that is "IF". I've not lost an iPhone nor have I gone swimming with one (knock on wood as I do have a pool) as of yet. 

If u want to spend $300 of your hard earned money why don't you put that $300 into an RRSP. Guessing you might be in a lower tax bracket, you'd get an additional 30% or so back from the government (or about $90) at the end of the year, which you could also put into the RRSP plus some interest. In a year you could have over $400. 

IF you ever need to replace your phone go to Apple. They'll let you have a replacement for a much smaller amount than full price. Your $400 RSP will cover almost 2 such trips IF you ever need it. 

IF not then you have a head start on some really good savings. I do realize the initial outlay isn't $300 and that pulling $ out of an RRSP requires paying income tax on, but I think it's a better investment than some insurance scam...er...I mean plan.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

your right its not worth it. But after the 1 year apple care expires does the $225 replacement still work??


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

That $225 replacement price is not written in stone as far as I know. Also not written in stone is how much they would offer you a refurbished unit out of warranty. I've read about Apple doing just that though. 

At the very least, you should be able to pick up a new iPhone at a discounted rate from your wireless company. My kid has an iPhone with Fido she got about a year ago, checking her eligibility indicates she can upgrade to an iPhone4 for $399. Not as good as $159 but also not as bad as $659.

My point is that the worst case scenario, you could be in an iPhone5 at a discounted rate if that's your biggest worry. But as the song goes: don't worry, be happy! And enjoy your iPhone4 

If giving your money away for some insurance gives you peace of mind, then go ahead and get some piece of mind. It's only a phone.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

l84toff said:


> That $225 replacement price is not written in stone as far as I know. Also not written in stone is how much they would offer you a refurbished unit out of warranty. I've read about Apple doing just that though.
> 
> At the very least, you should be able to pick up a new iPhone at a discounted rate from your wireless company. My kid has an iPhone with Fido she got about a year ago, checking her eligibility indicates she can upgrade to an iPhone4 for $399. Not as good as $159 but also not as bad as $659.
> 
> ...


your absolutely right, :clap: its just a phone. If something does go wrong i will just deal with it. Its better then paying $130 for nothing.


----------

